# Buchstaben mit Farbe füllen, wie?



## Strupp (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie fülle ich die  Buchstaben mit Farbe?
MFG


----------



## chmee (25. Oktober 2008)

Nimm bitte den Zauberstift und klicke damit in die weiße Fläche des Buchstaben, Du wirst sehen, dass einige Buchstaben nicht ganz geschlossen sind, und der Zauberstift zu viel auswählt. Dann solltest Du diese Buchstaben mit dem Linienauswahl-Tool einrahmen.

Jedesmal wenn Du eine Auswahl gemacht hast, vergößerst Du die um 2-3 Pixel und füllst jene Auswahl mit der Farbe Deiner Wahl in eine darüberliegende Ebene. Diese Ebene sollte auf Ebenenmodus Multiplizieren oÄ stehen, damit die Outlines noch zu sehen sind.

Es gibt noch andere Wege, die sind alle gleich "aufwendig" oder schwieriger.

mfg chmee


----------



## Strupp (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das einfach nicht!
Ich habe zuwenig Ahnung um das selber machen zu können!
Kannmirjemand helfen?


----------



## Freak (25. Oktober 2008)

Welche Farbe willst du denn?

Und: Hast du schonmal drüber nachgedacht dich richtig mit PS zu beschäftigen? Bücher zu lesen?


----------



## Strupp (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja habe ich aber zur Zeit leider keine Zeit weil viel zu viel Arbeit!
Grau hätte ich es gerne!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

möchtest du etwas dabei lernen oder wird die Geschichte nun zu einer Stellenausschreibung? 
Wenn zweiteres, dann würde ich den Thread mal in die richtige Rubrik verschieben.

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Strupp (25. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich möchte etwas dabei lernen!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann kannst du im Grunde so vorgehen, wie es chmee schon beschrieb:

1.) Mit dem Zauberstab und einer entsprechenden Toleranz (30 sollte genügen) in das Weiße des Buchstabens klicken.
2.) Ggf. mit gedrückter Shift-Taste + Zauberstab die Auswahl erweitern oder mit Alt + Zauberstab dezimieren.
3.) Neue Ebene anlegen und mit dem Füllwerkzeug die Auswahl mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen.

oder eine andere, meiner Meinung nach saubere Methode:

1.) mit dem Pfadwerkzeug den "Innenraum" der Buchstaben nachzeichnen.
2.) Pfade füllen.

Viel Erfolg, falls du noch Fragen hast, weißt du ja, wo du dich hinzuwenden hast. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

